# Heather & Ella



## Guest (Jan 29, 2011)

These are the 2 girls I picked up from Ann's yesterday with Lil Miss 

Heather (she is hooooge lol)

































Ella

























And then I thought lets get bonding started 
Well Heather is one hormonal doe, so Heather and Ella wasn't going to work. Soooo I thought a bit, and decided the best group for Ella to fit into was Bluey and co :blush:
Here are some pics of Bonding day one 

































































There is still a bit of chasing going on so I am sat at the door of the bathroom with my trusty water sprayer  but all the signs are good so far, they just need to work out who is boss


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

bootyful likkle big girls, i cant believe heather is almost as big as my frenchies 
i sooo should have stolen them, i would have never got home though, i just about died carrying the 2 carriers i had to the tram stop, and i found a friend in a little lad on the bus who was fascinated by the rabbits


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

gorgeous buns. glad Ella is fitting in well with Bluey and co  Whats the plan for Heather?

*Heidi*


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2011)

hazyreality said:


> gorgeous buns. glad Ella is fitting in well with Bluey and co  Whats the plan for Heather?
> 
> *Heidi*


Well as Heather is so hormonal I am going to get her neutered and then bond her with the 3 R's so I will have 2 groups of 4.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

wow they make such a gorgeous group good luck


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2011)

emzybabe said:


> wow they make such a gorgeous group good luck


Thank you 

Everything is still going well, no mutual grooming yet but no chasing either


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Sounds good  Does Heather need a name change then? It needs to be a R doesnt it? That way its the 4 R's!

*Heidi*


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2011)

hazyreality said:


> Sounds good  Does Heather need a name change then? It needs to be a R doesnt it? That way its the 4 R's!
> 
> *Heidi*


Yes I think she does, Heather really doesn't suit her anyway 
So any suggestions


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

B3rnie said:


> Yes I think she does, Heather really doesn't suit her anyway
> So any suggestions


atleast shes not called santa :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2011)

Lil Miss said:


> atleast shes not called santa :lol:


:lol::lol: I think I was lucky there lol, at least I can live with the name Heather until something comes along that suits her more


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

:lol: :lol: :lol: i need to rename charlie... its a boys name


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Awww gorgeous buns!!!! And the bonding seems to be going well. Lol I remember the hay-in-the-bethroom disaster scene all too clearly lol! My little boy got very annoyed with it!! xx


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2011)

niki87 said:


> Awww gorgeous buns!!!! And the bonding seems to be going well. Lol I remember the hay-in-the-bethroom disaster scene all too clearly lol! My little boy got very annoyed with it!! xx


LOL yeah my OH wasn't too impressed :lol::lol:
But bonding took a step back unfortunately (stupid nethies), they are now all in a Nero cage so they have less space and things seem to have calmed down, once they are a bit happier I will try the bathroom again and then work up the space from that


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> LOL yeah my OH wasn't too impressed :lol::lol:
> But bonding took a step back unfortunately (stupid nethies), they are now all in a Nero cage so they have less space and things seem to have calmed down, once they are a bit happier I will try the bathroom again and then work up the space from that


Awwwww and they are tiny compared to Ella!!! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2011)

niki87 said:


> Awwwww and they are tiny compared to Ella!!! :lol:


Tell me about it, I knew if anyone was gonna kick off it would be the nethies tho, I think they have small "bun" syndrome :lol::lol:


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

has den said he knows you arent "just quarantining" them for me yet LMAO :lol: :lol:


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> Tell me about it, I knew if anyone was gonna kick off it would be the nethies tho, I think they have small "bun" syndrome :lol::lol:


My nethies have "small bun syndrome" aswell! It's always those that kick off!

*Heidi*


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> Yes I think she does, Heather really doesn't suit her anyway
> So any suggestions


Lol first thought is Rebel  Given her attitute!
Rythum, Reed, Rascal and Rebel 

*Heidi*


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Or these: Ripple, Roma, Rosa, Ria?

*Heidi*


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2011)

Lil Miss said:


> has den said he knows you arent "just quarantining" them for me yet LMAO :lol: :lol:


Nope, he hasn't said anything. He soo knows tho, why would I bother bonding rabbits that aren't staying here :lol::lol::lol:

ETA: I like the name Rebel, but thats a boy's name  My friend just said I should call her big bertha  men eh LOL


----------



## Ozzboz (May 10, 2010)

Aarr they are all bootiful! R sugestions for girlies Rosie (flower), Roxie (dawn), Rhia (full of life), Ruthie (ruth means companion or friend), Raeni (means queen), Rylee (english meadow), Rebecca (captivating) just a few to ponder! Hope this helps.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2011)

WE HAVE GROOMING 
Sorry got a bit excited there, but after 3 days I am sat here watching Bluey grooming Ella hehe, just the nethies to come round now


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> Nope, he hasn't said anything. He soo knows tho, why would I bother bonding rabbits that aren't staying here :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> ETA: I like the name Rebel, but thats a boy's name  My friend just said I should call her big bertha  men eh LOL


Rebel's not a boys name  There was a female gladiator called Rebel  (on gladiators programme!)

*Heidi*


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

great work!!! pictures?.....  

names erm this is a hard one I think something night timey or ebony


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2011)

emzybabe said:


> great work!!! pictures?.....
> 
> names erm this is a hard one I think something night timey or ebony


I am taking pics as we go along, I'm not gonna post them until we are fully bonded tho cos I don't want to jinx it 
I think a couple more days in the nero and then I will increase their space a bit.
Bluey has taken a bit of a shine to Ella I think he has now started tell Zooty off when she gets a bee in her bonnet :lol::lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm gutted to say bonding has been put to the back burner for now 
I feel so sorry for Ella she just wanted a friend, her and Bluey were doing so well it was really encouraging, but Zooty decided to take great offence to her boyfriend being stolen (even tho she couldn't have given 2 hoots about him before Ella turned up ) She locked onto Ella which made her proper scream and I can't put Ella through it any more 
I'm gonna take a break from bonding for a bit and let Ella settle a bit more and try again at a later date, I know the bond will work but Ella needs to gain a bit more confidence to put Zooty in her place, stupid small bun syndrome


----------

